# Gérer mes DVD



## Kuzclolo (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je cherche une application pour gérer mes DVD. Éventuellement les entrer dans la base en scalant le code barre ( je sais, c'est Noël)
A votre avis est-ce que ça existe? Si non, quelle et la meilleur app?


----------



## Le docteur (23 Décembre 2010)

Dans le temps on avait l'excellent PocketPedia, mais Amazon leur a explosé la tronche...
Du coup j'exporte mes listes de DVD sous DVDPedia, je les importe dans Bento et j'ai mes listes sur moi. 
Mais comme c'est vachement plus chiant à faire, c'est moins à jour..


----------



## AikiMac (24 Décembre 2010)

Idem pour l'excellent *Delicious Library* qui a dû être retiré de l'App Store. 
Bon... Perso, je n'ai pas l'application portable, je l'ai sur l'iMac... Du coup, tout va bien, ça marche au poil, surtout depuis les dernières mises à jour, le scanner est très performant 

Affaire à suivre, pour toutes les App portables qui puisent leurs infos sur Amazon et qui s'y sont vues refuser l'accès...


----------

